# Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB. Should I get one??



## Kill Some Bears (Apr 5, 2011)

Lately I've been looking at getting myself a 7 string and I was wonder what you guys had to say about it considering you all obviously know what your talking about. Would you be able to tell me about the pros and cons (If there are any) of this guitar. 

I was looking at getting it in Tribal red cause it looks damn sexy.

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Red at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Winspear (Apr 5, 2011)

Pros:
27" scale
Quality pickups
Trem??* 
Really nice neck

Cons:
Trem??*
Some people don't like EMGs
Neck may be thicker than your taste but I love Ibanez necks and this still feels comfortable to me


(I don't know about the different types of Floyd so I can't say if this is a good or bad one, but I played my friends and it's nice).

I think this is one of the best options for a 7 string at that price, even when factoring in the import cost my friend payed.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 5, 2011)

im an iby guy


----------



## Laxdude67 (Apr 5, 2011)

its an amazing guitar bro, can't go wrong with it. 
the trem is really the only deal breaker.

27'' is awesome too! tension isnt really a biggy. I have mine tuned up a whole step to drop B with a .9-.54 set of D'addarios and its not bad at all, little tight, but not bad.

GO FOR IT!


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2011)

I want one soooooooooooooooooooo bad.


----------



## schecter4life (Apr 7, 2011)

No cons at all, except almost every agile i have ever handles has a somewhat poor fretjob/un-even crowns, but what can you expect from a sub 1000$ guitar with features like the agiles have


----------



## Kill Some Bears (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay then, thanks guys. ^_^ That's helped out a lot. I'm gonna nab my mates for a night and play the crap out of it just make the final choice. But I'm most probably going to definitely get it. Cheers again all


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon (Apr 7, 2011)

Laxdude67 said:


> the trem is really the only deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> GO FOR IT!



I'm considering one of these as well but a trem is something very important to me. what do you dislike about the trem system on this?


----------



## Winspear (Apr 7, 2011)

Kill Some Bears said:


> Okay then, thanks guys. ^_^ That's helped out a lot. I'm gonna nab my mates for a night and play the crap out of it just make the final choice. But I'm most probably going to definitely get it. Cheers again all



Oh hai Conor  Do it.


----------



## sutchguitars (Apr 7, 2011)

How much do you expect to pay with import?
There are plenty of other options/luthiers..not all overpriced


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey 'Kill Some Bears'... NO clue who you are 

but anyway, imports all together on mine cost £125.something  But guitar, hard case, delivery and taxes cost £680 (approx)


----------



## sutchguitars (Apr 7, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sigma-VII-7-S...046?pt=UK_Musical_Instruments_Guitars_CV&hash


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Apr 7, 2011)

Some pretty nice guitars you do there dude!


----------



## sutchguitars (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks,good prices too!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, look at the amount of people on here who an Agile.


----------



## SJT2 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got an Agile Intercepter Pro 727 EB in tribal red and it's amazing! I've been playing Ibanez for around 10 years now and love them BUT...this guitar is right up there with the higher end Ibanez guitars. Anyone who wants to disagree can say what they want but I currently OWN and play this and several Ibanez guitars. 

I have to say the Agile is by far my favorite. The action is amazingly low with NO fret buzz at all. The tone is clear and perfect for what I play. (I 18v. mod all my EMG equipped guitars so that helps) The neck feels similar to an Ibanez Wizzard 2. It's pretty thin and flat. The longer scale took me about a total of 5 minutes to get used to also. The bridge seems to get a lot of negative reviews but this guitar DOES NOT go out of tune at all no matter how hard I play. The only flaw to these would be the finish sometimes. It's always a gamble but other than that they're great.

Most people on this site mean well with their advise but try to ignore advise about products from people that don't own them. I say go for it. If you don't like it just send it back. Not a big deal at all. Good luck.


----------



## sutchguitars (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry! buy British support our economy cut out the suites! individuality is key!


----------



## Kill Some Bears (Apr 8, 2011)

Cheers again guys, i didn't realise how many agile lovers there were, which obviously is a good sign to get one!


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Apr 8, 2011)

SJT2 said:


> I just got an Agile Intercepter Pro 727 EB in tribal red and it's amazing! I've been playing Ibanez for around 10 years now and love them BUT...this guitar is right up there with the higher end Ibanez guitars. Anyone who wants to disagree can say what they want but I currently OWN and play this and several Ibanez guitars.
> 
> I have to say the Agile is by far my favorite. The action is amazingly low with NO fret buzz at all. The tone is clear and perfect for what I play. (I 18v. mod all my EMG equipped guitars so that helps) The neck feels similar to an Ibanez Wizzard 2. It's pretty thin and flat. The longer scale took me about a total of 5 minutes to get used to also. The bridge seems to get a lot of negative reviews but this guitar DOES NOT go out of tune at all no matter how hard I play. The only flaw to these would be the finish sometimes. It's always a gamble but other than that they're great.
> 
> Most people on this site mean well with their advise but try to ignore advise about products from people that don't own them. I say go for it. If you don't like it just send it back. Not a big deal at all. Good luck.



I agree totally, mine plays absolutely beautifully. But the problem is, Rondo don't do refunds for customers outside the US. For us, buying a hard case with an Agile is mandatory for that very reason. The way I thought about it was if its great and I love it, then awesome  But if I don't personally like it, I'm sure there's a hell of a lot of people in this country that'll want one! But i love my Agile so goddamn much


----------



## MarkoZed (Apr 8, 2011)

If you're not from the United States of America you can't get an Agile Interceptor.  If so, or in any other case I would suggest you to buy a Carvin  guitar. Played both, Carvin is just better. My advice is for you to try them both and then, and only then decide. Cheers m8


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon (Apr 8, 2011)

I still haven't gotten a response as to why some people dislike the trem. but also, about the longer scale length.. I tune my 7 strings a whole step down so I feel it would be great for that; however I play a lot of music with stretches that are already just barely possible (lot of holdsworth tunes, and holdsworth influenced chordal voicings) how big of a difference does it make from a 25.5 to a 27.5?


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2011)

MarkoZed said:


> If you're not from the United States of America you can't get an Agile Interceptor.



You can, you just have to pay import taxes on it. I know of at least 2 people (from the UK) who have them.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 9, 2011)

CrossingTheEventHorizon said:


> how big of a difference does it make from a 25.5 to a 27.5?



27*
It's like playing exactly one fret lower.


----------



## lundtheconqueror (Apr 9, 2011)

I just got my first 7-string this week and I got the Agile Interceptor camo.
Great guitar so far (I've been playing about 6 years now). 
For the price, it's awesome.

As for the neck, its close to an Ibanez. Way thinner than my friend's Schecter 7-string.
For the money, it's a good buy for a first 7-string.


----------



## Frogman (Apr 10, 2011)

How is the nut width on the Agile 7's? (compared to Ibanez; I've got thick fingers
and I can't have the nut too narrow)


----------



## burnsfs (Apr 10, 2011)

I want one really bad even though I hate deal trems, 27" are a BIG plus!!!


----------



## Winspear (Apr 10, 2011)

Frogman said:


> How is the nut width on the Agile 7's? (compared to Ibanez; I've got thick fingers
> and I can't have the nut too narrow)



The same


----------

